# Any older kids still in a 5-pt harness?



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

We were talking to relatives at my mom's New Year's party on the first and apparently I'm the only one they've met who still uses a harness (not just a booster) for my eight year old.

He's only like 45 pounds, so he may be old, but he's not very big.

Is there anyone else out there with an "old" kid in a 5-pt still?


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Mine's not old, she's 4, but my MIL was shocked to learn that she is still in a harness and we are keeping harnessed for a while. She's huge though, so she could easil be bosstered, but it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

My 6.5 yr old dd is still in a 5 pt harness also. She understands why and will even explain to my parents why she won't use a booster.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

My ds is still in a booster at 5, and will be for a long time to come







He has a Regent in my car and a Nautilus as a spare (and a Marathon that he still fits in... for now).


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

My 6 year old is Harnessed in a Nautilus. Its funny, just yesterday she said "Mommy, do you think I can stay harnessed or a really long time? Like til I'm twenty?" She was happy to hear that she should (unless she gets a big growth spurt height wise) fit Harnessed until about 7 1/2 or 8 and should be able to use it as a HBB til she is around 12 (if she stays onthe same growth curve.


----------



## waiflywaif (Oct 17, 2005)

My 6-year-old is harnessed because she's not 40 lbs yet.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

My 5 year old is still in a 5 point harness (Radian)--he's one of the only ones in his preschool class not in a backless booster.







(Not







for him...







for all of the little kids in his class that are in the backless boosters--these aren't big kids at all!). Not only is DS not 40 lbs, but I don't WANT him to be in anything BUT a 5 point harness. He'll continue to be in one as long as they keep making carseats that fit him.







:


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

AJ's only 5.5yo, but still harnessed. Unless he chooses to stay harnessed, he'll probably move to a booster not too long before 7 (when Ilana will probably have to go ffing). He's 45# now though.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

My soon to be 4 yr old is still in a 5 pt harness but he is NOT 40 lbs. My 8 yr old is still in a booster but it is not 5 pt harnessed. He is 53" tall and he will be in his booster until he is at least 4' 9". I never saw a 5 pt harness he could still fit in. If I knew of one, he'd be in it, trust me. I'll have to check this out. Thanks.

Jen


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

My 8 yo is still in a 5 pt restraint and will stay in it till she outgrows the seat.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyto3girls* 
My 6 year old is Harnessed in a Nautilus. Its funny, just yesterday she said "Mommy, do you think I can stay harnessed or a really long time? Like til I'm twenty?"











DD (almost 5) has said she will stay harnessed "til I'm a teenager"


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

My DS is not even 4 yet, but I expect he will be harnessed for a LONG time. As of now, he's still RF'ing and not even close to 35 pounds.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

my dd is 4 and harnessed and will be for a while....


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

dd is almost 5 and still in the marathon. she'll stay until she's too big.


----------



## sarahloughmiller (May 22, 2004)

My 6 yr old is still in a 5 pt. He is about 50lb and will stay in it until he outgrows it which he will probably outgrow by height before weight. He occasionally rides in a booster in my moms car or my il's car but that is maybe once a month and if my mom takes him out of town I put his 5pt seat in her car. I see no reason at all to not keep them in it as long as possible. I find it way easier to get them in too. My ds can strap himself in completely and safely and I know he could not get himself in a booster correctly.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

DD will be five in February and she is in a Regent and will be for about another year.

Edited to Add: She is only 37lbs, although my MIL who thinks she should be already out of a booster swears she weighs even less! ugh.


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

DS turned 7 yesterday and is still riding in his Regent. He'll probably hit the weight limit in a year or so I'd guess.


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

My 6.5 and 4.5 yr olds are still in the Radian 5 pt harness. My 6.5 yo dd has been complaining though...


----------



## RosieTook (Sep 4, 2004)

DD1 is four and 45lbs, and she's still harnessed and will be as long as possible. Her seat harnesses to 65 lbs, and is then a belt positioning booster until 80.

DD2 is going to be the same, she is rf in a radian 65 right now, and will stay there until I have another babe...since we only have room for one rf seat in our car. And, since I'm not pg yet, I'm happy. Of course, she will also stay harnessed until 65 lbs.









People are always surprised at both. I would rather keep them as safe as possible, for as long as possible. Why don't people get that? what's the rush to a seat belt? Ugh.


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waiflywaif* 
My 6-year-old is harnessed because she's not 40 lbs yet.

same with us


----------



## VeganMamaRed (Jun 7, 2007)

My 6 year old is still in a 5 point Britax and I don't plan to change that anytime soon. She is 42 pounds.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

MY 6yo is harnessed. He's about 43 lbs and about 4 ft tall. My 4 yo isn't harnessed- he's 65 lbs and about 4ft tall.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

My 7yo is still harnessed in a Nautilus. She's only about 45lbs, so she'll be harnessed for a long time.

Quote:

mamatotwo My 6.5 and 4.5 yr olds are still in the Radian 5 pt harness. My 6.5 yo dd has been complaining though...
Dd started to ask why she needed a harness when many of her friends and their younger siblings are all in boosters. So we talked about how race car drivers (my brother used to work on a race team) wear harnesses and then we were on a fire station tour and the back seats of some of the big trucks had harnesses too. It really helped her to know that there are adults who use harnesses to be extra safe.

eta -- if you think she could handle it maybe show her some of the videos on youtube of crash tests with kids in boosters vs harnessed and she can see how much safer she really is


----------



## kundemama (Oct 17, 2005)

DS is 5yo and 42 lbs. He is in a harness and plan for him to continue wearing it for a while.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosieTook* 
DD1 is four and 45lbs, and she's still harnessed and will be as long as possible. Her seat harnesses to 65 lbs, and is then a belt positioning booster until 80.

DD2.

Can I ask what seat that is? I wasn't aware of any seat that harnesses to 65 then boosters to 80?


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't know what is considered old, but my kids are 6 1/2(35lbs) and almost 5(40lbs) (and 17 months(16lbs)) and all are still in 5pt harnesses, and will be for awhile.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
Can I ask what seat that is? I wasn't aware of any seat that harnesses to 65 then boosters to 80?

The nautilus does, and maybe the frontier...actually, I think one of those two are a booster to 100lbs? But they both definitely harness till 65 then turn to a booster.


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf6 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, DS is only 5.5 years old (will be 6 in April). He is in a harness. His seat holds him until he is 65 lb. When he is maxed out of the seat (either in height or weight - although hes a short Mexican kid like his daddy and grandma - grandma is 4'7", so he will probably hit 65 lb before he outgrows his seat in height LOL). He is 41 lb. After he outgrows the harness, we will continue to keep him in his seat until he is 100 lb. which is the heighest his seat will hold as a booster.


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf6 (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
The nautilus does, and maybe the frontier...actually, I think one of those two are a booster to 100lbs? But they both definitely harness till 65 then turn to a booster.

We have the Nautilus. It is a harness to 65 and a booster to 100. And it only costs like $150! Awesome! I like this seat better than my Britax seats that my other kids are in - and I used to be a Britax only kind of girl haha.

IT EVEN HAS CUPHOLDERS!!! hehe.


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

Well seeing as DD(5.5) is only 36lbs she'll be in a 5pt for a long time. She's fairly short too, so the Marathon is still wroking quite fine. DS(3) is probably going to pass her(weight wise) soon enough. He's 35lbs.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
The nautilus does, and maybe the frontier...actually, I think one of those two are a booster to 100lbs? But they both definitely harness till 65 then turn to a booster.

those booster to 100, not 80. that was my point....all the seats that harness to 65 booster to 100....the only combo seats that booster to 80 have 40 lb harnesses..which made me concerned because either the harnessed weight is wrong, or the booster weight is wrong. If the booster weight is misquoted, that is fine, but I'd hate for someone to be harnessing their kid in a 40 lb seat thinking it harnesses to 65!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

My 4.5 year old is 47 lbs and 44.5 inches tall, and he's still in a 5pt harness. My 3 year old is, too, but she's only 35 lbs and 37 inches tall. Even my four year old has plenty of room to grow in his harness before we have to convert it to a booster.


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

My 6 year old is **** in a 5 point harness and will be for a while. His low muscle tone/weakness really solidifies it for us. He just hit 40lbs though so he would be in one still regardless. My 4 year old is also in one but I don't think he is that old. We are the only people we know that keep their kids in carseats for this long.


----------



## Lilypie32 (Aug 19, 2008)

5 pt harness is much safer so I'd use it as long as possible in accordance with the weight/height limits, etc.

My son is now almost 40 lbs at 4 yrs of age and is in his Britax Boulevard. It goes to 65lbs but I think he may outgrow in height before he hits that weight.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

My ds is around 47 lbs and rapidly outgrowing his Britax. The weight goes to 60 lbs, but his ears are higher and higher on the head rest, so we have to get another booster. It's great that there are more and more serious booster seat options out there with backs, head rests, 5-point harnesses, LATCH, etc. I don't know what we're getting yet - I've done a lot of shopping and research online, but now the thing is to see how they fit in our cars.

Oh, and if your kid is unhappy about riding in a 5-pt or on the receiving end of peer pressure to that effect, you're obviously not watching enough racing on television! Nobody is more safety conscious than race car drivers!

Danica Patrick with serious seat belt.


----------



## abeliamama (Feb 5, 2007)

My 5-year old (6 in April) is 47 lbs and harnesed in a britax marathon. He does have a britax booster in dad's truck because a true seat leaves no room for his legs when an adult is in the passenger side (as i often am).


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

My 4 yo is in a 5pt harness and it didn't even occur to me that other children her age wouldn't be as well. She is about 33 pounds.


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

My ds is 6 1/2 years old and harnessed in a Regent (Husky). He'll be there for another good half a foot of growth or 30 lbs...whichever happens first. And he is completely oblivious to any social implications this may have. Whenever a friend mentions to him that they have a booster (or no carseat at all) he just kind of shrugs and keeps chatting about whatever else was going on. He is unphased. When and if he ever starts asking about carseats and safety I do plan on having him watch the crash test with the different seats. Just the ones with the dummies; not real folks! He'll probably be more effected by the possible pain than anything else.


----------



## MissJorgy (Apr 5, 2002)

My 7 and 5 year old children are in the Regent seat. They are perfectly fine with my explanation of "it's safer". We homeschool, so they aren't around a lot of other children day after day ... but they do have friends who are younger and in boosters but they just accept that it's a different seat.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Ds is 7 3/4 and dd is 5.5 and both are still harnessed in Regents and will be until they outgrow them. With ds that will probably be in a few months.

We've never had any complaining about the seats, he asked about it really only once and we just explained how much safer it is and that him being safe is very important to us, so he's fine with it.

Oh I'm not sure of his weight but it's around 48 pounds.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

My 7 year old is still harnessed in his Nautilus. My 9 year old (almost 10) wishes she could be.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

my dd 6y 8m is still in her radian. she was worried when i had to move the straps up to the top slot she dont want to be in a booster she understands points are safer.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

My 6 yo is still harnessed, but she's only 35 lbs or so still. Not sure when that will change.


----------



## KristaH (Jul 15, 2005)

Size is what matters, not age. If they still fit properly in the 5-pt restraint, that is always the safest option.

My son will be 6 in a couple weeks and is 43 inches and I don't know how heavy (but definitely under the weight limit of his seat), and from what I can tell, will definitely be in his 5-pt restraint for another year or two maybe.


----------



## HannasMum (Jun 16, 2007)

Our 7 and 9 year olds are still harnessed in the Frontier. Our 9 year old is smaller than her brother, so I expect them to stay harnessed at least through this year. Neither one is close on weight, my 7 yo is about 1 1/2" from the height restriction.

They both know that they are much safer than their unharnessed (and in some case un-boostered) friends.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristaH* 
Size is what matters, not age.


Actually, not so much. Age is the most important factor, but of course the child has to fall within height and weight limits.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

my 6.5 yo. is still in his regent (5 point)


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

My 5yo is still in a harness and will be for a long time yet. Unfortunately, he's one of the only ones in his class that hasn't moved to a booster yet.


----------



## KristaH (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Actually, not so much. Age is the most important factor, but of course the child has to fall within height and weight limits.

What I meant, obviously, is that if you have a very small 6 or 7 year old, who falls within the weight and height limit of a 5 pt restraint, THAT is what matters, NOT that the law says they no longer have to be in a 5 pt restraint. Many people go by the letter of the law (putting infants forward facing WAY too soon, putting 3 year olds in boosters, etc., simply because the law in their state/province/country says they can) rather than looking at the safest possible carseat option.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

My 4, 6 and 8 yos are all in 5 pt harnesses still. And will be for some time.

I am amazed at how many of our friends don't even use boosters for their 6 & 8 yos now. My dd got some teasing from one friend, about her 'baby' seat. It makes me







:. Of course, she only says it when I'm out of earshot. Dd was upset, but has got over it since seeing another, very admired, friend in the same seat as her.









For me, it's a no-brainer. But it seems that it is not for many others.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

7 and 5 year old are still in a 5 pt harness. They will be for a long time to come. My 7 year old might be 9 before he gets out of it; he's really small.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

I have a 4.5 year old (only 35 pounds) in a Regent. He calls it his throne and absolutely loves it!

A friend who often wants us to car pool with her on outings thinks it's overkill and a a pain in the butt to move the throne between my car and hers. She wonders why I don't use a booster. I said the 5-point harness was safer, but she seemed to think at his age/ size a booster was just as safe and that it was a marketing ploy to get people to buy more expensive car seats.

Anyone have a link with research showing the 5-point is safer than a booster?
It's just something I have always assumed, but never researched in depth.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

My 3.5-year old is over 40 pounds, so technically I think he could be in a booster, but I feel much more comfortable with him in a 5-point harness seat. And honestly, I don't really see why you'd put your kid in a booster if you had the other option, unless you move the seat around a lot.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My 6 yr. old is 48 lbs. and still in a 5-pt. harness most of the time. He has a Regent so he'll fit for another year, at least. He would prefer a booster but it's not a big deal to him. We do have a booster he uses if he rides in other cars.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

He proably be harnessed for quite awhile as long as he can be but when he gets to be bigger his grandma would proably end up putting him in a booster by the time he turns 7 in her car .

I saw this one mom letting a 3 yr old in the front seat - no seatbelt because she was standing in the car even mom thought was stupid!


----------

